# i love my rotiforms



## mikey k (Jun 24, 2009)

here's a few pics of the new BLQ on my car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
























http://www.rotiform.com


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: i love my rotiforms (mikey k)*

Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I like them but wish they had other sizes then 19".


----------



## mikey k (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: i love my rotiforms (Snowhere)*

they may be offering up custom order forged stuff soon. don't quote me on this but other sizes could be available.


----------



## chrome (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: i love my rotiforms (mikey k)*

sick i wouldnt mind a set of staggered 20"... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## julex (Jan 24, 2009)

I have silver AR and wondering if they would look nice. They do look nice on your car. 
Do they mill these out of one piece of aluminum?


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

they aren't milled. they are cast or forged. i called Rotiform earlier this week for some wheel bolts and spacers, asked about the BLQ in other sizes and they said they would be able to do some custom 18" forgings, but at about $900ea.. a bit much for me. i'm not saying it's outrageous pricing because i'm sure short term forgings aren't cheap. they were nice guys to deal with though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Close up of the wheels?


----------



## mikey k (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

yeah, considering what $900 per wheel gets you these days in the custom forged wheel department. i say it's a good deal, especially for larger sized wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mikey k)*

Dammmmn that looks hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Impeccable)*

at first when i saw them i didn't like it. but that looks good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikey k (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (jettaiv4turbochrg)*

thank you sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
now go buy a set!


----------

